# Can standard Brake Calipers be used on a cross frame? (not for racing).



## KMan (Feb 3, 2004)

Been out of cross racing a few years but still kept my cross bike for winter riding and gravel road use. More and more I'm really hating the braking for "road" use. I have an older Stevens Team frame using Paul Neo-Retro's up front and Pauls Touring brakes in the rear.

I've been think of trying some road brakes on the bike but not sure if they will work with larger tires. I'll use up to 35mm file treads during the winter.

So......can I use some Ultegra/Dura-Ace road calipers on larger tires? I know I would probably have to deflate the tires to get the wheel's on/off, but I don't know if the brake calipers have enough clearance for larger tires and I don't see anything listed on the Shimano website.


----------



## Dream Plus (Feb 4, 2004)

You might try mini vees. 

They are too much brake, and not enough mud clearance for Cx in imho, but I have them on my pit bike and they work well.

TRP for Shimano,
TRP for SRAM

That said, i would have no problem using my Avid Ultimates on the road.


----------



## Cyclo-phile (Sep 22, 2005)

There's a very good chance that your cross bike does not have mounting points at the top of the fork or on a seatstay bridge for road caliper brakes.


----------



## Nater (Feb 7, 2003)

Dream Plus said:


> That said, i would have no problem using my Avid Ultimates on the road.


I have no problem using my Avid Ultimates on the road either (don't own a true road bike...Cx does double duty). I've got aluminum rims though.

I'll second the recommendation for the TRP Mini V brakes. 

Cheapest option may be new pads for your Pauls and make sure they're set up correctly?


----------



## haikalah (Oct 5, 2004)

In addition to mounting holes, regular road bike brakes are "short reach" -- having a much shorter distance from mounting hole to rim. Long reach brakes, like these, might work. The linked page includes a link to article on measuring brake reach.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Im kinda wondering what you finding lacking. I did alot of riding on the road with my cross bike both fast group rides and and big descents and never found them terribly lacking. I have avid shorty ultimates and while my sram reds are stronger it was never so much of an issue.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

I think your problem is using the wide-profile brake in front. There is only so much mechanical advantage you can get out of them. Try a low-profile canti with a low straddle cable.

If your problem is brake squeal, try mini-V. Start with a cheap pair of 85mm ones, and if those work, spring for the TRP 8.4.


----------



## KMan (Feb 3, 2004)

Thanks all. Should have looked at the bike before I asked the question. I assumed there were brake mounts, but was wrong so I'll just stick with what I have. Fyi....I ditched the carbon wheels for aluminum rims since this has become my winter road bike. I was looking for better braking performance. Brakes are fine for cross speeds, but about 1/2 as good as typical road brakes on road type usage. 

I think I'll just hang tight with this bike and look in the near future switching to a new bike with Di2 and disc.


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

KMan said:


> Thanks all. Should have looked at the bike before I asked the question. I assumed there were brake mounts, but was wrong so I'll just stick with what I have. Fyi....I ditched the carbon wheels for aluminum rims since this has become my winter road bike. I was looking for better braking performance. Brakes are fine for cross speeds, but about 1/2 as good as typical road brakes on road type usage.
> 
> I think I'll just hang tight with this bike and look in the near future switching to a new bike with Di2 and disc.


the cheap tektro mini v brakes along with the problem solvers adjustable noodle will solve this issue for less than 30 bucks. You can use them for cross too, they work about as well as normal rim brakes. They are quite easy to install.

the discs seem to have some issues in the real muddy conditions also, nothing that can't be solved but they may not be perfect with the wrong pads.


----------



## jrm (Dec 23, 2001)

shimano recently began offering a touring v brake thats compatible with your shifters. Id choose them over mini v's any day.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

jrm said:


> shimano recently began offering a touring v brake thats compatible with your shifters. Id choose them over mini v's any day.


What's the difference?


----------

